# Oni-Akuma (Best Showing) vs The Hulk



## Punchsplosion (Jul 27, 2012)

Oni-Akuma from his appearance in the Asura's Wrath DLC vs Hulk in his Worldbreaker form.

The general consensus in the Asura vs Hulk thread was that Hulk was outclassed pretty legitimately. With Oni stalemating Asura (in Mantra form)....does that imply that he would be too much for Hulk as well?

Edit:  Now in correct forum goodiness


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 27, 2012)

Vicelogia, Skyadrum

For those that don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 27, 2012)

hulk smash


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 27, 2012)

It should have been regular Hulk, instead of World Breaker


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 27, 2012)

You do know that I'm basing this thread on the thread in which is was pretty solidly agreed upon that Hulk loses to Mantra Asura right?  I need something more than Hulk smash.   Oni-Akuma took Asura's best blows without showing any signs of damage, fought Asura at crazy speeds, shattered a moon while Asura blocked the majority of the force of the blow, and can fly.  Not to mention he has a soul-fuck attack that Hulk probably wouldn't be able to resist since it is based on the opponent's ability to empty their essence of emotion.

Edit:  You yourself participated in that thread.


----------



## Tahm (Jul 28, 2012)

I like the fact we're now using feats that are non-canon to two series.
Not sure about This oni-akuma, but Akuma with MvC3 feats stomps casually.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2012)

Akuma with non canon feats vs Hulk perhaps we should use Hulk's feat of damaging Onslaught's helmet but yes a worldbreaker will lose to a guy whose supposed to be Star level. I don't care for the Hulk character but this thread is basically an excuse to let Akuma beat Hulk, did'nt you claim before regular Akuma could do it?So why this Akuma if you were so confident?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2012)

Canon Akuma could probably go toe to toe with Hulk to a point (when Hulk gets angry enough), the guys a freakin monster, plus SGS though I'm not sure whether that would work on Hulk or not but yeah Hulk would splat canon Akuma when he gets angry enough, the idea of the two fighting is awesome though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2012)

Depends on the version and how angry. Akuma could take classic Hulk, he could hit mountain to Island levels plus Akuma's soul damage attack. Probably a few other versions he could take. Stronger ones are out of his league but yes it is badass. 

Inb4 this thread gets turned into regular Akuma vs Hulk.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2012)

Eh, depending on the version it's more interesting.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Akuma with non canon feats vs Hulk perhaps we should use Hulk's feat of damaging Onslaught's helmet but yes a worldbreaker will lose to a guy whose supposed to be Star level. I don't care for the Hulk character but this thread is basically an excuse to let Akuma beat Hulk, did'nt you claim before regular Akuma could do it?So why this Akuma if you were so confident?



I do feel that the SGS and his canon feats in the Street Fight series for regular Akuma would do the trick against most Hulks.  Just wanted a general consensus that the feats in Asura's Wrath for Oni (a non-canon character anyways) are legitimate for that incarnation of the character.  Ya know....wanting to see if anyone could provide a legitimate reason for doubting the powerbase of Asura in that fight.  Like, maybe Asura wasn't really displaying his full might....blah blah blah.  Looks like no one wants to attempt to go that route.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 28, 2012)

With his AW feats he can go toe to toe with mantra Asura for 500 years. He is faster than hulk, being likely FTL...
wait did that DLC take place before or after nirvana? That would affect the outcome a lot


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2012)

If you're basing everything on powerscaling, I can easily show you Hulk holding his own with starbusting and far stronger characters


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 28, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> If you're basing everything on powerscaling, I can easily show you Hulk holding his own with starbusting and far stronger characters



Well he has a bunch of nice feats on his own, but powerscaling helps. It really depends on when the DLC took place. Pre nirvana asura was barely planet level, and possibly relativistic, post nirvana asura is FTL and can destroy planets quite casually. There's a huge difference between them.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Jul 28, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> With his AW feats he can go toe to toe with mantra Asura for 500 years. He is faster than hulk, being likely FTL...
> wait did that DLC take place before or after nirvana? That would affect the outcome a lot



It's non-canon to Asura's Wrath as well. There's no time for it to take place before Nirvana, it can't take place after Nirvana for somewhat obvious reasons, and the ending contradicts the rest of the game anyway.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2012)

But we're not arguing Hulk vs. Asura, we're arguing Hulk vs. A non-canon version of Akuma that fought Asura. Using this logic I can use the feats of anyone Hulk has ever fought as his own feats.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 28, 2012)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> It's non-canon to Asura's Wrath as well. There's no time for it to take place before Nirvana, it can't take place after Nirvana for somewhat obvious reasons, and the ending contradicts the rest of the game anyway.



Yeah indeed. It's probably like a what if scenario without chakravartin


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 28, 2012)

if we're powerscaling Hulk should be Thanos level


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 28, 2012)

By the way oni akuma best showing is probably his moon chopping feat (he sliced the moon in half with a punch, and later wrecked one of the two halves as a side effect of his fight with asura). And his speed is likely in the high end massively hypersonic range.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 28, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> You do know that I'm basing this thread on the thread in which is was pretty solidly agreed upon that Hulk loses to Mantra Asura right?  I need something more than Hulk smash.   Oni-Akuma took Asura's best blows without showing any signs of damage, fought Asura at crazy speeds, shattered a moon while Asura blocked the majority of the force of the blow, and can fly.  Not to mention he has a soul-fuck attack that Hulk probably wouldn't be able to resist since it is based on the opponent's ability to empty their essence of emotion.
> 
> Edit:  You yourself participated in that thread.



I remember alot of down playing for the hulk and alot of over played power scaling for Asura in that thread. Savage Hulk was strong enough to destroy Onslaughts armor so we can put him past star buster level going by this logic


World break Hulk fighting Red She Hulk ( he wish for her to be strong as him )


*Spoiler*: __ 



Destroying a moon that's far bigger and more dense then any of the planets and moons in the 616 universe 







Beats up Armageddon, Warlord of the Troyjan ( who once beat the Sliver Surfer )


*Spoiler*: __ 









 

Thunder claps Fin Fang Foom in Crimson Bands Barrier 







Endless Mike said:


> If you're basing everything on powerscaling, I can easily show you Hulk holding his own with starbusting and far stronger characters



They OD with the powerscaling crap


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> World break Hulk fighting Red She Hulk ( he wish for her to be strong as him )
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm not calling those feats into question HK.  Although, the second merely shows how clever the Worldbreaker can be sometimes.  He used the guys own weapon against him.  BRILLIANT!  I know that Hulk can break a moon.  The point of this argument is the same as the Asura one.  Can he A.) Catch Akuma who was moving fast enough to nail Asura in his Mantra form, can fly, and who is an actual trained fighter without MASSIVE PIS being thrown into the mix?  B.)  Can he hurt that form of Akuma when planet-buster Asura couldn't?  The first question makes the second question pointless.  He shouldn't be able to land a single shot on Oni.

What questions follow after that?  Well, can Oni actually kill the Worldbreaker in one-shot (or else Hulk will regen like a mother fucker)?  Debatable really.  Maybe SGS?  Maybe a REALLY powerful Messatsu Hadoken?  I believe SHS works.  However, Endless Mike and I have argued this point before and never really finished our debate.  Akuma might be able to slice Hulk in two with a Misogi in that state since piercing damage is the most powerful of the three damage types (Slashing, Bludgeoning, etc).  However, he would then have to turn and nuke both portions of the Worldbreaker in order to kill him.  

I think this is possibly my favorite hypothetical battle to discuss.  I acknowledge the potential power output of the Hulk.  Like I said before, Hulk's strength feats can't be called into question.  Nor his durability ones.  I think the soul-fuck resistance is grossly over-exaggerated from instances of hyperbole and lack of attention to the context of the comics.  Overall, I believe Shin Akuma with SGS beats most (if not all) versions of Hulk.  Oni is a new over-the-top version of Akuma and his fight with Asura solidifies that.

However, I love discussing the little nuances of this particular fight.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 28, 2012)

Wjats with all the Asuras wrath wank?


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> But we're not arguing Hulk vs. Asura, we're arguing Hulk vs. A non-canon version of Akuma that fought Asura. Using this logic I can use the feats of anyone Hulk has ever fought as his own feats.




No, because I specifically stated at the beginning of the thread who I am including in this battle.  I want canon Worldbreaker versus Oni Akuma.  If I wanted composite Hulk in this fight I would have said so.  I don't want any What If's, Ultimates, Dream Sequences, etc.  Lol.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Wjats with all the Asuras wrath wank?



I haven't actually played the game Immortal.  I just am a fan of Akuma and seeing the other thread about Asura and Hulk.  I decided to make this thread to gauge the opinions of everyone (that read it at least).  I like this battle in particular because BOTH characters refer to themselves as the "strongest there is" from their respective realms.  And they are in a series of games together (the latest Capcom fucked royally by not including an actual Story/Rival mode among other things).


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Beats up Armageddon, Warlord of the Troyjan ( who once beat the Sliver Surfer)



That isn't really accurate.  He actually caught Silver Surfer in an energy field and trapped him.  Don't get me wrong.  It's impressive that he snagged him.  However, as soon as SS got loose, he threatened Arm'Cheddon.  The dude didn't actually BEAT SS.  Unless there has been another comic in which they tangled.



Because Cassie interfered, the battle is inconclusive.  We don't know if Silver Surfer would have eventually turned the tables or what.  We only know that his power was enough to affect SS.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 28, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> I haven't actually played the game Immortal.  I just am a fan of Akuma and seeing the other thread about Asura and Hulk.  I decided to make this thread to gauge the opinions of everyone (that read it at least).  I like this battle in particular because BOTH characters refer to themselves as the "strongest there is" from their respective realms.  And they are in a series of games together (the latest Capcom fucked royally by not including an actual Story/Rival mode among other things).



Oh I wasn't addressing you specifically dude..I just meant in general its all over the verses debate community


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 28, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> I'm not calling those feats into question HK.  Although, the second merely shows how clever the Worldbreaker can be sometimes.  He used the guys own weapon against him.  BRILLIANT!  I know that Hulk can break a moon.  The point of this argument is the same as the Asura one.  Can he A.) Catch Akuma who was moving fast enough to nail Asura in his Mantra form, can fly, and who is an actual trained fighter without MASSIVE PIS being thrown into the mix?  B.)  Can he hurt that form of Akuma when planet-buster Asura couldn't?  The first question makes the second question pointless.  He shouldn't be able to land a single shot on Oni.
> 
> What questions follow after that?  Well, can Oni actually kill the Worldbreaker in one-shot (or else Hulk will regen like a mother fucker)?  Debatable really.  Maybe SGS?  Maybe a REALLY powerful Messatsu Hadoken?  I believe SHS works.  However, Endless Mike and I have argued this point before and never really finished our debate.  Akuma might be able to slice Hulk in two with a Misogi in that state since piercing damage is the most powerful of the three damage types (Slashing, Bludgeoning, etc).  However, he would then have to turn and nuke both portions of the Worldbreaker in order to kill him.
> 
> ...





 Hulk and his wife both smash into each other destroying a moon that was far more dense the our moon. The Hulk can crush moons with his bare hands or one strike.

A. thunder clap would be enough to stun Oni enough for the wwb hulk to hit him once and end the fight. I didn't see a planet busting punch no where in that fight. If Their were such a thing the moon would have turn to dust ages ago when the first smack fist together. Your owe vid is working against you in this argument. ( please don't bring up the fact that asura defeated a guy almost the size of the planet.. for all we know he could have far less density the earth).. Trained fighter? I'll throw some name out their for you in their Thor,Sentry,Zeus,Glads,Superman,Ironman..

I think I already debunked that planet busting punch issue. Theirs no attack that Oni Gouki has that can slice The Hulk in two. The Hulk as been blasted by the best!! The messatsu hadoken wouldn't do jack to him at all. Listen the Hulk has hand his skin rip to the bone gokui's attacks aren't going to do anything to the hulk.

You have different hulks over the years World Breaker hulk is one of his strongest forms. His strength feats are legit and theirs know need to try to use that" Let's question the hulk strength feat stuff"..  Hey go read the Fall of the Hulks up to Heart of Monsters


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 28, 2012)

Because of the size of some of the characters most likely.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Oh I wasn't addressing you specifically dude..I just meant in general its all over the verses debate community



Oh I can definitely see that.  There are a couple active on the front page and I know more pop up all the time.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 28, 2012)

You're also forgetting that high can jump really high and fast he has tagged people that were flying.

Here's that full fight with Armageddon


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Hulk and his wife both smash into each other destroying a moon that was far more dense the our moon. The Hulk can crush moons with his bare hands or one strike.
> 
> A. thunder clap would be enough to stun Oni enough for the wwb hulk to hit him once and end the fight. I didn't see a planet busting punch no where in that fight. If Their were such a thing the moon would have turn to dust ages ago when the first smack fist together. Your owe vid is working against you in this argument. ( please don't bring up the fact that asura defeated a guy almost the size of the planet.. for all we know he could have far less density the earth).. Trained fighter? I'll throw some name out their for you in their Thor,Sentry,Zeus,Glads,Superman,Ironman..
> 
> ...



Whoa whoa whoa.  Why the aggression man?  First of all, you haven't debunked the planet busting punch issue.  If you had, they would have updated Asura's wiki page with that new info.  It is ACCEPTED that Mantra form Asura can bust planets.  Mantra form absorbed the majority of that blow and it STILL busted that moon in half.  So, your argument is faulty.  A thunderclap would stun Oni?  Asura's attacks didn't stun him and none of his blows scratched Oni at all.  Worldbreaker most likely wouldn't be able to hurt him either with a single punch.  I'm sorry but it seems to me that you are reaching.

I'm not questioning Hulk's physicality.  I already stated that.  And you still haven't said JACK ALL about Shun Goku Satsu which targets the soul.  By your own posts in the other thread it was pretty much agreed upon that Zeus could have disintegrated the Hulk, erasing him from existence but he chose to physically brawl him.  So, there are people that can blast him to smithereens.  I'm going based off of the feats of both characters.  Oni/Asura are faster, can fly, have impressive energy projection, AND higher base strength.  Oni also has an attack that is unconventional (Shun Goku Satsu).  You are arguing against the profiles on this site which are established and proven.  Take it up in another thread.

Based on the clips, profiles, and the arguments.  At best you could hope for a draw.  Much like that of Asura/Akuma and Banner/Sentry where they expend both of their energy and revert to normal forms.  In that instance, Akuma's base form shits all over Banner.  There are multiple scenarios obviously.  However, just check here and look at the feats.....
handle length 

...they clearly point out that the form that Oni was fighting is a Planet+ Buster.  I'm not arguing against Hulk's feats.  Why are you arguing against Asura's?


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Cont



I'm well aware of Hulk's recent activities.  I know that he can jump and tag people.  However, if Akuma fights him in space like he did Asura, then Hulk can't move nor thunderclap and would have no offensive capabilities.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 28, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.  Why the aggression man?  First of all, you haven't debunked the planet busting punch issue.  If you had, they would have updated Asura's wiki page with that new info.  It is ACCEPTED that Mantra form Asura can bust planets.  Mantra form absorbed the majority of that blow and it STILL busted that moon in half.  So, your argument is faulty.  A thunderclap would stun Oni?  Asura's attacks didn't stun him and none of his blows scratched Oni at all.  Worldbreaker most likely wouldn't be able to hurt him either with a single punch.  I'm sorry but it seems to me that you are reaching.
> 
> I'm not questioning Hulk's physicality.  I already stated that.  And you still haven't said JACK ALL about Shun Goku Satsu which targets the soul.  By your own posts in the other thread it was pretty much agreed upon that Zeus could have disintegrated the Hulk, erasing him from existence but he chose to physically brawl him.  So, there are people that can blast him to smithereens.  I'm going based off of the feats of both characters.  Oni/Asura are faster, can fly, have impressive energy projection, AND higher base strength.  Oni also has an attack that is unconventional (Shun Goku Satsu).  You are arguing against the profiles on this site which are established and proven.  Take it up in another thread.
> 
> Based on the clips, profiles, and the arguments.  At best you could hope for a draw.  Much like that of Asura/Akuma and Banner/Sentry where they expend both of their energy and revert to normal forms.  In that instance, Akuma's base form shits all over Banner.  There are multiple scenarios obviously.  However, just check here and look at the feats.....handle length clearly point out that the form that Oni was fighting is a Planet+ Buster.  I'm not arguing against Hulk's feats why are you arguing against Asura's?




If he was really a planet buster when he toss Oni into the moon it would have been destroyed from the force alone. Well they need to go back and fix his profile because things aren't adding up here son. I guess you don't know how the Thunder clap works.. I am seeing some inconsistent on Asrua's part here smh.. Pulls a page out of the powerscaling book Beta Ray Bill destroyed a moon with one stroke. WWB Hulk is far stronger then Ray Bill. How in the world is that one punch from WWB Hulk isn't going to do nothing when Asura ( who's suppose to be a planet buster didn't do any type of damage to the moon when fighting Oni Gouki??) Soul fucking the Hulk isn't going to work at all it's been tried so many time by people it's not even funny. What?? NO! I was saying that he took beating from a sky father and lived..lol These dudes start making up random bs. Yes! their are people who can blast him to nothing but Oni isn't one of them to do so. Dude wwb hulk isn't turning back into banner at all so kill that issh. I already seen the profile and they need to go back in their and fix that shit


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 28, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> I'm well aware of Hulk's recent activities.  I know that he can jump and tag people.  However, if Akuma fights him in space like he did Asura, then Hulk can't move nor thunderclap and would have no offensive capabilities.



well this fight isn't in space now is it. Why are you trying to edge the fight to gokui's advantage?


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 28, 2012)

everyone look at this again and you tell me if the moon should have been destroyed earlier in the battle or not  Link removed


done for the day


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't speak for Akuma (probably), but the reason Gaea (Earth) is still around despite the 8 Generals all being able to destroy her (via powerscaling) is the fact that they don't _want_ it destroyed. This includes Asura even after he was betrayed and accounts for why the destruction never exceeds what it is despite the characters being capable of doing it.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 28, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> everyone look at this again and you tell me if the moon should have been destroyed earlier in the battle or not  Link removed
> 
> 
> done for the day



What do you mean?


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 28, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> If he was really a planet buster when he toss Oni into the moon it would have been destroyed from the force alone. Well they need to go back and fix his profile because things aren't adding up here son. I guess you don't know how the Thunder clap works.. I am seeing some inconsistent on Asrua's part here smh.. Pulls a page out of the powerscaling book Beta Ray Bill destroyed a moon with one stroke. WWB Hulk is far stronger then Ray Bill. How in the world is that one punch from WWB Hulk isn't going to do nothing when Asura ( who's suppose to be a planet buster didn't do any type of damage to the moon when fighting Oni Gouki??) Soul fucking the Hulk isn't going to work at all it's been tried so many time by people it's not even funny. What?? NO! I was saying that he took beating from a sky father and lived..lol These dudes start making up random bs. Yes! their are people who can blast him to nothing but Oni isn't one of them to do so. Dude wwb hulk isn't turning back into banner at all so kill that issh. I already seen the profile and they need to go back in their and fix that shit



Wow, so now you are blatantly attacking the sourcework and arguing against a dramatized showing of controlled power.  Both of these individuals are trained fighters.  Their attacks are precise.  The moment we see Asura actually block an attack from Akuma and visa versa and he can't absorb the total force, it shatters something.  Up until that point, we see tanking each other's attacks.  This means that their bodies absorb most of the force and that it doesn't carry over into the objects they hit.  Likewise, tell me when exactly (during their battle not during the fights in which you are controlling Asura) should the moon have blown up.  They are hitting each other and crashing horizontally into mountains.  At no point, do they deliver a vertical shot to the ground except when Oni delivers them and both times they are absorbed by Asura with only a fraction of the blow striking the moon itself.  And you saw the results of that.

Additionally, I have yet to see a legitimate soul-fuck attack on Hulk.  I have seen his life-force attempted to be drained from Chernobog very much like Rogue attempting to drain off the Hulk and it doesn't work.  I have seen Glorian alter reality to attempt to give Hulk the perfect life.  It doesn't work and he tells Hulk to give him another chance but Hulk attacks him.  I have seen Hulk's astral form attack Dr. Strange's astral form.  However, I have seen the Destoyer armor take Hulk's soul effortlessly.  Anything removing Hulk's soul from his body constitutes a win and SGS does that.

Explain to me how a thunderclap works then "Dad", because without air you can't perform the attack.  Which means that Hulk can't thunderclap in space.  Which is why I brought up that little point.  There are ways Akuma could and would stop Hulk.  Asura and Oni destroyed the moon they were fighting on by accident and took their fight into space.  That could very well happen to Hulk and Oni.  Hulk would be able to do exactly NOTHING in space as Oni unleashed his most powerful techniques.

They don't need to fix anything.  Their postings are accurate and the mods of this site agree with what is stated or it wouldn't be there.  So, you can qq more about it or accept it.  Either way, based on what is definitively shown in the sourcework for both, at best you can hope for is Oni can't kill Hulk and fucking leaves him alone.  Hulk wouldn't be able to chase him off world or through space.  However, SGS or a powerful enough physical blow/ki attack might work.

For that one example of them not destroying the moon initially with their attacks, I can show you 1,000 instances of the Hulk/Superman/Goku/Thor/Gladiator/Silver Surfer/Black Adam hitting people with the force to shatter planets, knocking them into a construct, and not destroying the world that they are on.  Please, you are attempting to fault the writing of EVERY comic, anime, and video game ever when Hulk Comcs are just as guilty of the same thing.  Do you have anything legitimate to add other than Hulk's strength feats?  I get it.  Hulk is strong and durable.  He might be able to wade through a physical attack or two from Oni or Asura.  However, both can amp their attacks with the use of Ki/Divine Anger to an unspecified level just like Hulk.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 29, 2012)

You know what? I was saying you qq'ed HK.  However, that is exactly what I am doing about the soul-fuck resistance that Hulk has.  So, I get why you are doubting Asura's Wrath feats.  However, they seem legitimate.  I don't want to detract anyone from refusing to take things at face value.  Sorry for the pot calling the kettle black moment there.  Gripe away.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 29, 2012)

From what i've seen from the video the hulk stomps. There nothing noticeably at all in the video. IF you go by powerscaling then the hulk stomps harder but we use feats.  If we see akuma himself fly faster then light and start destroying galaxy effortlessly then i could see akuma winning. Perhaps you need to gimp the hullk alone. If you go by video game hulk vs video game akuma hulk alot faster then him. Page 3 thats a gamma crush. He jumps from earth to space in less then a second and grabs a piece of the moon and crushes his opponent thats way faster feat then akuma can do.  gg


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey nevermind, i'm liking that Jedah set of yours


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 29, 2012)

All for the sake of quality.

All for the sake of quality in OBD 2012.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 29, 2012)

Please show me Hulk/Superman/Goku/Thor/Gladiator/Silver Surfer/Black Adam hitting people with the force to shatter planets, knocking them into a construct, and not destroying the world that they are on. 

Black Adam with all out in world war 3 and you seen what happen to everyone their

Goku doesn't have planet shattering punches

Superman ( it depends who's writing drawing.. people are lazy when they do his big battles ) 

SS isn't all about brute strength but when he does he can destroy a planet beating some ones ass

Thor same as ss

World Breaker Hulk has showed many of times that he can destroy earth. You can't be a planet smasher and fight on a moon at full force and know destroy it on impact when fist are being smashed together. Who said they were on a moon fighting? Then you need to go back check out some of the old hulk books when people tired to soul fuck him.

 key words Destroyer armor.. Who made that again?? oh Yea ODIN DID and it's also been powered by Galactus

Why do you keep bring up space? What makes you think that Oni can even bring the hulk into space?? And as you haven't taken note of ether is that, When Hulk goes into his World Break Rage Gamma energy is coming off his body. what makes you think that Oni can with stand the radiation poison.





What would be Oni's striking power? 

Hulk's Thunderclap in an old Stan Lee issue, was said to be at "near nuclear" levels and that was an earlier weaker Hulk. I can't even imagine the level it is in his WWB mode

WWB Hulk Thunder clap Fin Fang Foom in Crimson Bands of Cttyorak barrier ( that keeps The Mindless Ones at bay ) which has said to be unbreakable 




You can go argue with Mike about the soul fucking. I pretty much don't think the hell murder is going to do anything to the Hulk. From what i know Oni can't do such a thing and Asura's is pretty lucky that Yasha implanted the mantra reactor or he wouldn't be able to get no stronger with out his body breaking down. 

You can be fighting all out like Oni and Asura was on the moon and not destroy it when clash of fist. It's just looks stupid to me and the only way the moon was destroyed is because what Oni did from above


----------



## Punchsplosion (Jul 29, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Please show me Hulk/Superman/Goku/Thor/Gladiator/Silver Surfer/Black Adam hitting people with the force to shatter planets, knocking them into a construct, and not destroying the world that they are on.
> 
> Black Adam with all out in world war 3 and you seen what happen to everyone their
> 
> ...



No, you need to tell in what issues I can find these supposed examples of attempted soul-fuckery.  I'm not gonna scour thousands of issues when the people on this site that know so much about the characters can reference some examples for me.

One of Oni's techniques in Street Fight VI is the SGS...



...check the moveset section on the side bar.

Additionally, this particular form that Akuma can slip into turns him into a full-fledged demon (which I'm guessing was the appeal of Asura and him doing battle, God vs Demon).  I've never heard of a mystical being like a demon succumbing to a mortal threat of radiation poisoning.  I will gladly accept that theory if you can show me an example of Thor, Ares, Blackheart, or any other celestial/demonic creature being effected by ANY form of radiation.

fandub

By your logic, the resulting shockwaves from those blows should have shattered every rock around them.  It's subjective man, as most DC/Marvel fights are.  You are correct.  Some writers chose to throw physics out the window and others completely stay true to what should happen.  In this particular instance, we see what happens in the video.  Oni attacks with a jumping punch.  Asura blocks.  Moon shatters from the force.

Which brings me to your next point.  Dude, it shows in the previous video...

fandub  Start at about 2:45

....that it is Earth that Ryu and Asura start their battle on.  Asura knocks Ryu to the moon.  The ACTUAL moon.  So, there.

I have a whole page of thunderclap feats that I could reference and the most impressive one is the Nuclear Blast one.



There is really no telling how powerful it is.  We see that knocking Fin Fang Foom into the Crimson Bands of Cytorrax broke it.  So, it's pretty damn strong.  However, it didn't kill Foom nor completely obliterate him.  I know that Fin Fang Foom is durable.  However, my point is that Akuma becomes an actual demon.  Conventionally, there probably isn't much physically Hulk could do to Oni to hurt him (as evident by him tanking Mantra Asura's punches).

handle length
handle length

Let's give an example of someone with the ultimate expression of strength hitting another character of cosmic durability hard enough to actually move him and not completely wrecking the entire world (even though it should).  Galactus hitting Silver Surfer.

There are thousands of examples.  My point about Goku is that the DBZ characters can blow up worlds with their ki blasts and their "most powerful" attacks merely break mountains rather than wrecking everything completely.

I will admit that Oni potentially couldn't hurt Worldbreaker.  At least, not conventionally.  Ki is one of those weird things though.  We know that Akuma/Oni can make their attacks take on a slashing property with ease.  The Shoryuken that both utilize are meant to kill you with a single blow.  Seeing Oni's strength output and witnessing Wolverine (who's strength is no where near Akuma's) slice through Hulk's skin with ease in the WWH: X-Men tie-ins.  It's feasible to say that Oni could injure Worldbreaker.  Like I said, I don't know if he can one-shot him.

So, here is what we come to.  Thunderclaps, physical blows, and radiation poisoning are probably not going to put Oni down.  The fight would go on long for Oni to try everything he can to kill Hulk.  If SGS doesn't work, which I still believe would.  The best that Hulk can hope to achieve is a draw.  Seeing as nothing Asura did could injure Oni and he is classified as an actual demon, the planet would probably be destroyed in their battle and Hulk would be left floating in space while Oni fucks off somewhere in the universe or they fight forever.  Oni is fast enough to not take damage and he can use intangibility (just like his base form Akuma). 

Speed example from the first video before Asura goes into Six-Armed State.  Asura Shoryuken's Ryu from the Earth to the moon in exactly 20 seconds.  Asura was propelling Ryu at 11,945 miles per second or 716,700 miles per hour.  This was before the two upgrades that he took in order to stalemate Oni.  Oni can easily avoid Hulk's attacks.  I just don't see Hulk being the victor.  He might not lose.  But I don't see him actually winning.

Like I said, this really isn't cut and dry for either side.  It's one of my favorite battles to discuss.  Both are bloodlusted naturally.  Both are nearly unkillable (based on recent works).


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 29, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> No, you need to tell in what issues I can find these supposed examples of attempted soul-fuckery.  I'm not gonna scour thousands of issues when the people on this site that know so much about the characters can reference some examples for me.
> 
> One of Oni's techniques in Street Fight VI is the SGS...
> 
> ...





You have humans surviving the attack and you really think something like this is going to hurt WWB HULK?? Demi-God not a full god a demi god very big differences in that. What I should have added on to that is the very heat from radiation as you can see it hurts even some like Supreme.


why not oni? oh yea! because you're going off that he's a demon. Going by your logic Oni Gouki>>Supreme because oni is a demon. Japanese mytho's don't have powerful demons like in the western world.

Any fight that i seen when two characters have flew at each other had done a massive shock wave when their fist clashed.



It didn't happen.. shit even when Asura to Oni for a ride i thought he was going to cut the moon in half but he didn't 

Yea he knock to the moon but when they were fight on it yet again the moon was even heavy damage at all. shit at least half the moon should have been destroyed from that fight..

Here you can add this to that list of thunder claps 




It matters how mad he is

It wasn't to kill Fin Fang Foom it was only use to stun him and it did. Still enough to hurt and stun Oni Gouki. So because he's a demon Hulk can hurt him now? lol. Hulk has hurt beings like thor and zeus, what makes you think his punches aren't going to do the same to Oni Gouki?? LOL 


That was a proof example. No it shouldn't have because galactus wouldn't strike ss with any type of force to harm him.

Goku doesn't want to damage the earth if you have seen he never fire off a powerful blast down ward at the earth.

Hulk has fought the strongest of the strongest in the marvel universe in hand to hand. He's been smashed by Mjoinji, Taken punches from Juggs who blows were causing a magnitude 8 earthquake: Richter magnitude 8 is equal to approximatly 1 gigaton (a billion tons)of TNT Seismic Energy Yield. Has taken punches from Rulk who has causes a Magnitude 10 Earthquake. Fought Sentry while being powered up with a million suns ( which one of the dumbest things I seen in a character ) fought him in the heat and still fought his way to a win. Theirs no way in hell that Oni Gouki hurting WWB Hulk with punches and kicks and ki blast. Just like everyone you'r relaying on speed to get you the win here and sadly you don't get it. Hulk's reflexes are very good at tagging speedsters. Oh yes he has been blasted by Hell fire a combine blast of Nova flame and Lightning strike from Storm and The Human torch and wasn't even hurt at all. 

just for kicks because I like this thunder clap 




p.s. You do see in your owe scan that superman is fighting a new god is space right?


The only way I can see Oni winning is trying to knock him off the planet and keep him of solid ground. That would never happen Gouki is looking for a fight not a cheap win.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2012)

1. Sentry does not have the power of a million suns that was hyperbole, Void Sentry is a different beast but regular is not doing that. Unless I misread the post, lots of text makes it easy to miss out or misread stuff.

2. Hulk can't beat Gladiator or even threaten him without any external power up or PIS. Gladiator has fought herald level characters, taken hits from Tyrant, overpowered Vulcan who could tangle with Black Bolt and more. Unless Hulk is not taken out before he gets angry enough, he'll get his ass kicked. Gladiator is massively FTL. 

3. Did someone just say Thor, Blackheart etc not succumbing to radiation means no demon or celestial character can fall to that?Considering the types of radiation and how creators usually define traits that don't usually include this, it is not a proper argument regardless of whether Hulk's radiation will work here or not. Don't assume that being a demon or demi god or whatever makes someone immune to radiation, give feats or reliable statements(or preferably some kind of regeneration power). 

I will not comment on the strongest incarnation of the Hulk, the one stronger than WWH since don't know much about him nor am I commenting on who wins either. There are certain arguments here that are wrong.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> No, because I specifically stated at the beginning of the thread who I am including in this battle.  I want canon Worldbreaker versus Oni Akuma.  If I wanted composite Hulk in this fight I would have said so.  I don't want any What If's, Ultimates, Dream Sequences, etc.  Lol.



That's a bullshit double standard and you know it. It you want to powerscaling from his opponents I can do the same for Hulk. It's not as if "WBH" is some completely different version of Hulk, it's the mainstream 616 Hulk, who has all of the feats and showings he has ever had in his canon career.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 1. Sentry does not have the power of a million suns that was hyperbole, Void Sentry is a different beast but regular is not doing that. Unless I misread the post, lots of text makes it easy to miss out or misread stuff.
> 
> 2. Hulk can't beat Gladiator or even threaten him without any external power up or PIS. Gladiator has fought herald level characters, taken hits from Tyrant, overpowered Vulcan who could tangle with Black Bolt and more. Unless Hulk is not taken out before he gets angry enough, he'll get his ass kicked. Gladiator is massively FTL.
> 
> ...





We all know that Sentry doesn't have power of a million suns. 


Well in that fight they had Hulk was already piss off and he beat him down.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> That's a bullshit double standard and you know it. It you want to powerscaling from his opponents I can do the same for Hulk. It's not as if "WBH" is some completely different version of Hulk, it's the mainstream 616 Hulk, who has all of the feats and showings he has ever had in his canon career.



I'm trying to understand this double standard you're speaking of, sir. The double standard of what? Akuma going into another dimension, it might be non-canon but he fought with Asura in that non-canon, so Punch is asking if WBH can Akuma. Akuma is being scaled to pre-Nirvana Asura, who has the ability to use his Mantra Form, which has at least 1000 times the power of his regular form due to having 500 arms on each of his left and right arms.

link

This means that Akuma can go against  the power of an already established planet buster (through Wyzen) through Mantra Asura. I'm trying to get that scaled in another thread as we speak but the results should be quite high. Anyway, Oni has the ability to do this, and it was an even battle right up to the end.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Can you read? The fact that you're basing this non-canon Akuma's feats on scaling from Asura, but you're not allowing us to scale Hulk's power from his enemies. That's a double standard.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 30, 2012)

The OP just wants Akuma to win -___-


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Can you read? The fact that you're basing this non-canon Akuma's feats on scaling from Asura, but you're not allowing us to scale Hulk's power from his enemies. That's a double standard.



No. What I saw is the OP said that he didn't want dream sequences or false representations of power. You can scale from his enemies of course, that's only fair, but when you scale from enemies you know Hulk had no chance against it seems kind of one-sided. I'm looking at Heavenly King when I say that, he knows why. If the OP is being crappy, then I can't place my hand up to defend him. However, I can defend my argument by saying that Asura was an opponent with power easily exceeding that of planetbusting levels even in his normal form, his Mantra form is just stronger, making non-canon Akuma incredibly powerful and also exceeding that of a solid planet buster at least.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

If you're talking about Onslaught, we can still scale from the feats he actually accomplished against him, such as breaking his armor.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> If you're talking about Onslaught, we can still scale from the feats he actually accomplished against him, such as breaking his armor.



I understand that and he did do such a thing, but that doesn't make Oni any less powerful than he is, how much force would it take to break Onslaughts armor, how much force can the armor withstand normally, obviously it was within the realms of being capable of tanking smaller planet busters or what not, as Hulk crushed his armor. However, Hulk was still outmatched by his opposition.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 30, 2012)

so much misunderstanding about marvel from the opposition and Gomu white knighting and making an ass out of himself as usual 

Oh and Tranquil while Sentry may not possess the power of a million exploding suns. the guy did contain the energies of a cosmic cube in his bare hands..create nightmares that solo'd the earths hero roster and did do things like rip through shields boosted by IM and the like..IIRC not to mention his breaking the crimson bands his energy aura that was multiple planet buster

always felt WWH should have been rolfstomped not just by him but by Strange as well

I have absolutely no idea why Punch is suggesting Thunder claps wont work


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so much misunderstanding about marvel from the opposition and Gomu white knighting and making an ass out of himself as usual
> 
> Oh and Tranquil while Sentry may not possess the power of a million exploding suns. the guy did contain the energies of a cosmic cube in his bare hands..create nightmares that solo'd the earths hero roster and did do things like rip through shields boosted by IM and the like..IIRC not to mention his breaking the crimson bands his energy aura that was multiple planet buster
> 
> ...



If you have a problem with me please take it to PM's if not, I'd suggest you be quiet about your contempt.

OK so he was capable of holding a cosmic cube in his hands, does that say anything about the force of his punches or kicks? How about how high of speed he can move, or how fast he can predict the trajectory of attacks? All you're telling me is the feats Sentry has that have nothing to do with the actual fight at hand. There's too much misc. items that I don't really need to know. You actually need to know the force of one of WBH's punches, just like you need to understand the concepts of Asura's Mantra form to understand what you're dealing with in terms of Oni's power. He was capable of not only fighting him, but overpowering him several times in the fight against Asura making him again exceedingly Planet level at the very least.


----------



## Es (Jul 30, 2012)

> always felt WWH should have been rolfstomped not just by him but by Strange as well


Writers don't give a darn about powerlevels sometimes


----------



## hojou (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> No. What I saw is the OP said that he didn't want dream sequences or false representations of power. *You can scale from his enemies of course, that's only fair, but when you scale from enemies you know Hulk had no chance against it seems kind of one-sided.* I'm looking at Heavenly King when I say that, he knows why. If the OP is being crappy, then I can't place my hand up to defend him. However, I can defend my argument by saying that Asura was an opponent with power easily exceeding that of planetbusting levels even in his normal form, his Mantra form is just stronger, making non-canon Akuma incredibly powerful and also exceeding that of a solid planet buster at least.



So its okay to scale akuma to someone he no where near able to beat in character but not okay to scale hulk? Tsk Tsk double stander all around.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

hojou said:


> So its okay to scale akuma to someone he no where near able to beat in character but not okay to scale hulk? Tsk Tsk double stander all around.



I just said that this is non-canon Akuma, I also said if you wish to scale from other characters its fine because its the right thing to do. But, don't scale him to f- Wait a minute. Oni doesn't even have feats in his verse for all we know he could be capable of destroying stars. Get out of here with that. Anyways I'm trying to make it less a double standard and wanking towards comic characters, as they have a lot of feats I understand but you only need to know the feats that are relevant.


----------



## hojou (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I just said that this is non-canon Akuma, I also said if you wish to scale from other characters its fine because its the right thing to do. But, don't scale him to f- Wait a minute. Oni doesn't even have feats in his verse for all we know he could be capable of destroying stars. Get out of here with that. Anyways I'm trying to make it less a double standard and wanking towards comic characters, as they have a lot of feats I understand but you only need to know the feats that are relevant.



But he doesn't have any feats like that. >.>  Unless you can show a video other wise. Stop being so jelly man. All am asking is feats for akuma and thats it.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

I already showed them in the last page if you need them again though, this is the last post for it.

profiles

The start of the battle with Oni Akuma. Regular Akuma was also evenly fighting with Asura in his default mode as well.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Jul 30, 2012)

Ask and ye shall receive

[YOUTUBE]-2-q0p846o4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> Ask and ye shall receive
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-2-q0p846o4[/YOUTUBE]



Again, remember that Asura's Mantra form is 1000 evenly distributed arms of the same nature of his Vajra Six-Arms, meaning each one of his arms are as strong as the other. They fused together to make one giant arm on each side, five hundred of these arms each. Asura could already bust planets with just one of those arms.


----------



## hojou (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like massive piss to me. By pis where the massive faster then light galaxy punches that i've been hearing akuma has


----------



## hojou (Jul 30, 2012)

tonpa said:


> From what i've seen from the video the hulk stomps. There nothing noticeably at all in the video. IF you go by powerscaling then the hulk stomps harder but we use feats.  If we see akuma himself fly faster then light and start destroying galaxy effortlessly then i could see akuma winning. Perhaps you need to gimp the hullk alone. If you go by video game hulk vs video game akuma hulk alot faster then him. profiles thats a gamma crush. He jumps from earth to space in less then a second and grabs a piece of the moon and crushes his opponent thats way faster feat then akuma can do.  gg


How fast is that gamma crush feat anyway, it looks like its faster then anything akuma has shown even in that video.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

hojou said:


> Looks like massive piss to me. By pis where the massive faster then light galaxy punches that i've been hearing akuma has



I never said Akuma was faster than light, so if you have problems with that then you do with someone else. I'm just stating the facts. Akuma went up against 1000 armed Mantra Asura. That's all there is to it, it's non-canon of course, but it's still there and this is about Non-canon Oni vs Canon WBH.



hojou said:


> How fast is that gamma crush feat anyway, it looks like its faster then anything akuma has shown even in that video.



You do realize that this is canon Hulk correct? And that Cyber-Akuma in the MvCverse is one of its most powerful characters correct?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm currently calculating a feat for asura, and even if you multiply by 500 it's still not planetary level. I only need to find one more element and the calc will be done.


----------



## hojou (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I never said Akuma was faster than light, so if you have problems with that then you do with someone else. I'm just stating the facts. Akuma went up against 1000 armed Mantra Asura. That's all there is to it, it's non-canon of course, but it's still there and this is about Non-canon Oni vs Canon WBH.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that this is canon Hulk correct? And that Cyber-Akuma in the MvCverse is one of its most powerful characters correct?



Pis is still Pis. Cyber akuma been out dated since the 1990's.  Fact is 1000 armed mentra asura either wasn't fighting to his true ability or like every character in a new game his ability got downgraded and has to start back up.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey let's use PIS and power scale off that

Hulk vs Galaxy Master


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

hojou said:


> Pis is still Pis. Cyber akuma been out dated since the 1990's.  Fact is 1000 armed mentra asura either wasn't fighting to his true ability or like every character in a new game his ability got downgraded and has to start back up.



You mean Asura who saw Akuma as an imminent threat in the entire battle after Oni Akuma began to attack him, while Oni Akuma tried to destroy the moon with a knife hand strike which Asura took the pressure of entirely and tanked, and the fact that the battle caused nuclear explosions wasn't enough of an understanding? Asura was also overpowered during the battle by Oni as well.



Heavenly King said:


> Hey let's use PIS and power scale off that
> 
> Hulk vs Galaxy Master



Heaven. I don't really understand what you're trying to do man. You did this the last time Asura went up against Akuma. Even though Asura was a star buster in that one. Now you're placing up that even though Hulk had no chances against the characters like Galaxy Master, Sentry, Onslaught and what not and its canonly shown that he didn't he's stronger than Akuma. He's a high end planet buster at is angriest we understand that. But he doesn't have the speed, nor ability to fly. By the way, are you also saying that Oni doesn't have the ability to fire ki attacks like Hadoukens?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Galaxy Master isn't PIS, that guy wasn't all that strong and had a huge, exploitable weakness (go inside his mouth and attack him form the inside and he's helpless). You want to bring up PIS Hulk feats, try Hulk deflecting Dark-Crawler's universe-busting attack with a thunderclap.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

Hulk taking hits from Zeus would be PIS.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not downplaying Hulk at all. Especially World Breaker Hulk. I'm just saying that Akuma has more than enough physical ability to have a struggle against him as he faced off against someone like Asura in Mantra Form, who was already holding up high end moon level characters and punching with enough force to cause solid planet level destruction, even if it didn't destroy the earth, that's more so the crappiness of fiction than it is calculations. Oni also has the ability to fly and fire Hadokens, so he doesn't really have to get into a physical skirmish with him but probably will do so due to his nature and I'm keeping that Icly as possible.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Galaxy Master isn't PIS, that guy wasn't all that strong and had a huge, exploitable weakness (go inside his mouth and attack him form the inside and he's helpless). You want to bring up PIS Hulk feats, try Hulk deflecting Dark-Crawler's universe-busting attack with a thunderclap.



you're right I was looking for that feat



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Hulk taking hits from Zeus would be PIS.



I wouldn't really call it pis


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Hulk taking hits from Zeus would be PIS.



Not really, Zeus wasn't trying to kill him. Also for Odin and Zeus their energy attacks >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> their physical attacks.



Gomu said:


> I'm not downplaying Hulk at all. Especially World Breaker Hulk. I'm just saying that Akuma has more than enough physical ability to have a struggle against him as he faced off against someone like Asura in Mantra Form, who was already holding up high end moon level characters and punching with enough force to cause solid planet level destruction, even if it didn't destroy the earth, that's more so the crappiness of fiction than it is calculations. Oni also has the ability to fly and fire Hadokens, so he doesn't really have to get into a physical skirmish with him but probably will do so due to his nature and I'm keeping that Icly as possible.



Yeah, but if we compare Akuma's physical feats in that video to Hulk's physical feats, Hulk wins.

If we compare powerscaling from Akuma's enemies in that video to powerscaling from Hulk's enemies in the comics, Hulk still wins.

So what are you trying to say here - that he can put up a token fight before going down?


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> you're right I was looking for that feat
> 
> I wouldn't really call it pis



Ah. So being slapped around by a galaxy level individual who is virtually on a similar realm to Odin isn't PIS even though Hulk was broken and beaten throughout the fight just because Zeus wanted to humiliate him and effortlessly did such a thing.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah, but if we compare Akuma's physical feats in that video to Hulk's physical feats, Hulk wins.
> 
> If we compare powerscaling from Akuma's enemies in that video to powerscaling from Hulk's enemies in the comics, Hulk still wins.
> 
> So what are you trying to say here - that he can put up a token fight before going down?



OK. Then lets move on to that.

Can you show me a calc of the upper limits of Hulk's physical strength, the Hulk at his angriest and his highest level feat without the PIS in a calculation? Post it on a blog or something, as I haven't seen Hulk's highest end striking feat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2012)

how is Zeus vs Hulk PIS ?

Zeus beat him like a dog, as he should've

I read that thread 


and Zeus doesn't galaxy-bust with punches




also, Gomu, stay out of Marvel 

for your own sake


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

That kind of stuff reaches the level where you can't really get an accurate calc because the feats are too crazy and physics-defying. Needless to say, it's above Asura, especially in that form.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> You mean Asura who saw Akuma as an imminent threat in the entire battle after Oni Akuma began to attack him, while Oni Akuma tried to destroy the moon with a knife hand strike which Asura took the pressure of entirely and tanked, and the fact that the battle caused nuclear explosions wasn't enough of an understanding? Asura was also overpowered during the battle by Oni as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven. I don't really understand what you're trying to do man. You did this the last time Asura went up against Akuma. Even though Asura was a star buster in that one. Now you're placing up that even though Hulk had no chances against the characters like Galaxy Master, Sentry, Onslaught and what not and its canonly shown that he didn't he's stronger than Akuma. He's a high end planet buster at is angriest we understand that. But he doesn't have the speed, nor ability to fly. By the way, are you also saying that Oni doesn't have the ability to fire ki attacks like Hadoukens?



The hulk has showed that he has no limits to his anger. So if we were to power scale he would be far higher then planetary level He destroyed Onslaughts armor which should be over star level durability.. Do you think the hulk can damage and destroy? 




Gomu you down played the hulk in that last thread and yet again you're doing the same thing here. The Hulk's leg's are so powerful when he tries to run he rips the ground up this is why the hulk leaps at people 





Fluttershy said:


> how is Zeus vs Hulk PIS ?
> 
> Zeus beat him like a dog, as he should've
> 
> ...



That stupid talk from him as he tries to troll and be funny smh


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> how is Zeus vs Hulk PIS ?
> 
> Zeus beat him like a dog, as he should've
> 
> ...



I don't really care. Zeus is still on a realm similar to Odin with his power. That enough should of told you that Hulk wasn't going to last very long in that confrontation.



Heavenly King said:


> The hulk has showed that he has no limits to his anger. So if we were to power scale he would be far higher then planetary level He destroyed Onslaughts armor which should be over star level durability.. Do you think the hulk can damage and destroy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And when Non-canon Oni Akuma does a casual Knife hand he slices through the moon. Cool.

No limits to the abilities is a fallacy dude. Hulk has shown an upper limit unless now he can somehow destroy the universe without it being PIS. I didn't downplay the Hulk, you constantly downplayed Asura in thread last time.



Endless Mike said:


> That kind of stuff reaches the level where you can't really get an accurate calc because the feats are too crazy and physics-defying. Needless to say, it's above Asura, especially in that form.



You can't say that unless you have proof to it.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I don't really care. Zeus is still on a realm similar to Odin with his power. That enough should of told you that Hulk wasn't going to last very long in that confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Get the hell out of here with that bs son..! lol What upper limits has the hulk showed??

Knife edge chop the moon but yet when they showed the moon when he came down with attack the moon was still in perfect shape nothing wrong with it cool. If he did hit the moon it would've slip it at all the only time the moon got damage is when Asura blocked the attack and Oni press on with his strength


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Get the hell out of here with that bs son..! lol What upper limits has the hulk showed??
> 
> Knife edge chop the moon but yet when they showed the moon when he came down with attack the moon was still in perfect shape nothing wrong with it cool. If he did hit the moon it would've slip it at all the only time the moon got damage is when Asura blocked the attack and Oni press on with his strength



Um... being slapped around by Zeus, he gets defeated in combat as well. Proportional to his strength is his anger, that's true and OK.

You didn't want the entire movie, they were flying between the cores of the moon and maneuvering their way out, Akuma sliced it in two. I kinda also don't understand your speech, but ok then...

Anyways, the burden of proof to show Hulk's greatest lifting feat even if his strength is "incalculable" is yours alone. If you can't show his upper limit you show his greatest striking feat and process that into a calc. Hulk is just like every other character in the OBD, we make calculations and feats for everyone else, so why not make them for him as well. Use what is shown not what is said, because often things can also still be taken as hyperboles, like the million suns thing said earlier.

profiles

There's the feat.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

one more thing WWB Hulk has with stand Ghost rider's hell fire ( which is a soul attack )


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> one more thing WWB Hulk has with stand Ghost rider's hell fire ( which is a soul attack )
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



We already know that he has soul fuck resistance abilities. Now show me the calculations placed into the Hulk to show the limits of his strength shown thus far in his sixty or so years of being a character. He should have plenty. Instead of saying automatically Hulk has more physical strength than any other character because that's not correct. Especially when going against characters a tier above himself or higher.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> We already know that he has soul fuck resistance abilities. Now show me the calculations placed into the Hulk to show the limits of his strength shown thus far in his sixty or so years of being a character. He should have plenty. Instead of saying automatically Hulk has more physical strength than any other character because that's not correct. Especially when going against characters a tier above himself or higher.



Well you know this that means SGS isn't going to work on him at all. He has more strength then most if not all mortal human ( super heroes ) He also showed that he can hurt sky fathers with his blows


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Well you know this that means SGS isn't going to work on him at all. He has more strength then most if not all mortal human ( super heroes ) He also showed that he can hurt sky fathers with his blows



I never said anything about SGS. Those were people before me. What I want is the calculations to Hulk's striking force. His largest physical striking feat calculated so we know how strong he is from his most powerful stand. I'm just waiting for that. And that's fine, hurt Skyfathers, cool. Now where are the calcs.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I never said anything about SGS. Those were people before me. What I want is the calculations to Hulk's striking force. His largest physical striking feat calculated so we know how strong he is from his most powerful stand. I'm just waiting for that. And that's fine, hurt Skyfathers, cool. Now where are the calcs.



Why don't you take the time to calculated off the feats you find on the hulk


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Why don't you take the time to calculated off the feats you find on the hulk



Because it's not my job. You're the one saying that Hulk has the feats you have to look for the proof, but I can now that you have none. The burden of proof is on you for the character. I've shown the proof of non-canon Oni, now you have to show the proof of Canon WB Hulk. It's that simple. Just say you cannot.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

There's destroying the asteroid twice the size of Earth in one of his weaker forms, creating a shockwave just from his punch (not even the direct impact of his punch) that destroy a planet and its moon at once, punching through the Leader's energy field that could rip the Earth out of orbit (which takes more energy than destroying it), punching the U-foes to create a shockwave that echoed throughout 1000 dimensions, punching through time, the infamous Dark Cosmos feat, and if you want to talk powerscaling, breaking Onslaught's armor which tons of other heroes combined couldn't break, beating the likes of Thor, Rulk, Sentry, etc. in physical combat (he's overpowered Thor w/Mjolnir and you can look at the calc I made for that in my blog), etc.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> There's destroying the asteroid twice the size of Earth in one of his weaker forms, creating a shockwave just from his punch (not even the direct impact of his punch) that destroy a planet and its moon at once, punching through the Leader's energy field that could rip the Earth out of orbit (which takes more energy than destroying it), punching the U-foes to create a shockwave that echoed throughout 1000 dimensions, punching through time, the infamous Dark Cosmos feat, and if you want to talk powerscaling, breaking Onslaught's armor which tons of other heroes combined couldn't break, beating the likes of Thor, Rulk, Sentry, etc. in physical combat (he's overpowered Thor w/Mjolnir and you can look at the calc I made for that in my blog), etc.




What you're saying is going in one ear and out the other. He's still going to act like those feats aren't even close to Arusa's star buster feat..


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> There's destroying the asteroid twice the size of Earth in one of his weaker forms, creating a shockwave just from his punch (not even the direct impact of his punch) that destroy a planet and its moon at once, punching through the Leader's energy field that could rip the Earth out of orbit (which takes more energy than destroying it), punching the U-foes to create a shockwave that echoed throughout 1000 dimensions, punching through time, the infamous Dark Cosmos feat, and if you want to talk powerscaling, breaking Onslaught's armor which tons of other heroes combined couldn't break, beating the likes of Thor, Rulk, Sentry, etc. in physical combat (he's overpowered Thor w/Mjolnir and you can look at the calc I made for that in my blog), etc.



Give me a link to the calculation. Doesn't Thor only have planet busting physical blows and with his Godblast Galaxy Level destructive potential however? The shockwave that echoed through 1000 dimensions, that may just be an aesthetic the force of his punches are tremendous, that's understood. How powerful is the Leaders Energy Field, what has it tanked? Destroying an asteroid twice the size of earth. Asura is 1000 times stronger in his Mantra Form at least due to gaining the five hundred arms power in each arm he'd be capable of probably doing a similar feat due to wrecking someone as large as Wyzen. 

Asura has gone up against a weapon as powerful as the Brahmastra which is capable of hurting something as powerful as Vlitra which is the main villain of the series before Chakravartin came. Punching through time can't be calced, that's more like hax. What are Thor's most powerful durability feats, and strength feats. What are Rulks most powerful durability and strength feats. Onslaughts armor, what has it shown to tank, what was said about his armor that mad eit so powerful.

This seems to be very general, and more hax and aesthetic than actual bon-a-fide feats. Anyways show me the blog.



Heavenly King said:


> What you're saying is going in one ear and out the other. He's still going to act like those feats aren't even close to Arusa's star buster feat..



This is very ironic. I gotta say.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't mean the Leader, I meant the Stranger.  Who used to be the 4th face of the Living Tribunal.

Again, Hulk destroyed that asteroid in one of his _weakest_ forms. Onslaught's armor resisted attacks from dozens of Herald level characters. Thor absorbed enough power to destroy 1/5th of the universe (he died doing so, but still managed to contain it).


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean the Leader, I meant the Stranger.  Who used to be the 4th face of the Living Tribunal.
> 
> Again, Hulk destroyed that asteroid in one of his _weakest_ forms. Onslaught's armor resisted attacks from dozens of Herald level characters. Thor absorbed enough power to destroy 1/5th of the universe (he died doing so, but still managed to contain it).



Nice work on that Mike


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean the Leader, I meant the Stranger.  Who used to be the 4th face of the Living Tribunal.
> 
> Again, Hulk destroyed that asteroid in one of his _weakest_ forms. Onslaught's armor resisted attacks from dozens of Herald level characters. Thor absorbed enough power to destroy 1/5th of the universe (he died doing so, but still managed to contain it).



This guy. Ok. That guy, all the guys. He's a character in the verse just like everyone else. Hulk destroyed the asteroid, twice as powerful as earth, again, Oni went against someone who could bust the current earth at least five hundred times over with just a punch as well. Herald level characters are usually on what level? Thor absorbed energy, that's more so a stamina and will power feat than a durability feat. It means he has a lot of spunk and heart that's cool. And, the feat with the star busting level power was done by two individuals, Beta Ray Bill and Thor so that was a combination feat from two extremely powerful characters with similar weapons.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

You don't even know the basic crap you're arguing 

Stranger = cosmic abstract. Above Skyfather level. His energy field could easily move the Earth out of orbit. Hulk smacked through that shit.

Heralds range from small moon/planetbusters to star/solar system busters. Thor contained the energy by using Mjolnir, and it took so much out of him he died. That's a feat of using his own power to contain it. And yes, the feat was a combination, but each one gave half of the power, which is the number on the OBD energy attack list. Honestly, you sound like Phenomenol now, when he claimed that Drax and Thanos' planetbusting feat didn't count since they both contributed to it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> *This guy. Ok. That guy, all the guys*. He's a character in the verse just like everyone else. Hulk destroyed the asteroid, twice as powerful as earth, again, Oni went against someone who could bust the current earth at least five hundred times over with just a punch as well. Herald level characters are usually on what level? *Thor absorbed energy, that's more so a stamina and will power feat than a durability feat. It means he has a lot of spunk and heart that's cool*. And, the feat with the star busting level power was done by two individuals, Beta Ray Bill and Thor so that was a combination feat from two extremely powerful characters with similar weapons.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> You don't even know the basic crap you're arguing
> 
> Stranger = cosmic abstract. Above Skyfather level. His energy field could easily move the Earth out of orbit. Hulk smacked through that shit.
> 
> Heralds range from small moon/planetbusters to star/solar system busters. Thor contained the energy by using Mjolnir, and it took so much out of him he died. That's a feat of using his own power to contain it. And yes, the feat was a combination, but each one gave half of the power, which is the number on the OBD energy attack list. Honestly, you sound like Phenomenol now, when he claimed that Drax and Thanos' planetbusting feat didn't count since they both contributed to it.



He's a sky father level. His energy field easily moves around earth. Cool. You're forgetting that again, Asura has the ability to also utilize Mantra Form (and again I say this) as a form that is an upwards of 1000 times his own strength due to the characteristics of using his 1000 arms. This would mean that Oni has the ability to do something similar as well because he was fighting head on against Asura who had this type of power. And again I'm saying that once more, one punch from Asura is capable of destroying a planet as it vaporized someone as large as Gongen Wyzen.

profiles

They both gave their halves of power that's cool, but he still needed help in order to destroy it. Meaning that it was at least star level but still around a stars worth of energy. Herald's range from moon to solar system level. OK then, so how powerful were the herald's that went against Onslaught and couldn't break his armor?


----------



## Es (Jul 30, 2012)

> He's a sky father level. His energy field easily moves around earth. Cool. You're forgetting that again, Asura has the ability to also utilize Mantra Form (and again I say this) as a form that is an upwards of 1000 times his own strength due to the characteristics of using his 1000 arms. This would mean that Oni has the ability to do something similar as well because he was fighting head on against Asura who had this type of power. And again I'm saying that once more, one punch from Asura is capable of destroying a planet as it vaporized someone as large as Gongen Wyzen.


No he isn't. Stop making bullshit up


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Es said:


> No he isn't. Stop making bullshit up



Bullshit? I already placed the thread up which shows the calculations. To destroy someone as big as Wyzen and vaporize him would be planet level. Please go back and look at the threads they are there for you to see if you wish.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

laughing at Gomu's bullshit


----------



## Es (Jul 30, 2012)

Guess not             .

Your still give me suspicions of immense wank


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Above Skyfather level. He has some low feats, but overall he's above them. And your argument is fucking ridiculous. If I can show you Captain Ginyu fighting Goku in base form, does that mean Captain Ginyu also has a form that can beat SSJ Goku? If I show you Thing fighting evenly with Grey Hulk, does that mean Thing can transform and beat up WBH? Show me feats of Akuma matching Asura's stronger forms or get out.

And Asura needed a whole lot more than just one punch to beat Wyzen, and it certainly wasn't vaporization. Stop lying. Now "Star's worth of energy"? It was over 40,000 times sunbusting for each of them. Onslaught was fought by pretty much all of the top heroes on Earth. This included not only Hulk, but Human Torch (not herald level but can release as much heat as a supernova), Iron Man (again below Herald but pretty much close to the border of Low Herald), Invisible Woman, Namor, Scarlet Witch, Thing, Bishop, Cyclops, Rogue, Storm, Vision, and now the heavy hitters: Thor, Cable, Joseph (Magneto clone with overall higher performance level than the original), Iceman, Nate Grey, and Franklin Richards.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Es said:


> You implied he was Skyfather level



No I didn't. What I said was Hulk was getting his ass kicked by a Skyfather level being with ease. Wyzen isn't sky father level in any sense of the word it's crazy to think that. I don't even know where you thought I was implying that, unless you're saying the Hulk is Skyfather level.


----------



## Es (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> No I didn't. What I said was Hulk was getting his ass kicked by a Skyfather level being with ease. Wyzen isn't sky father level in any sense of the word it's crazy to think that. I don't even know where you thought I was implying that, unless you're saying the Hulk is Skyfather level.



Corrected post. Still incorrect regardless


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Show me feats of Akuma matching Asura's stronger forms or get out.



Oni Akuma's whole fight was against Mantra Asura, I'll just point out. I don't know what you mean by "stronger forms".


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry, I interpreted it as him saying that Akuma was fighting with Asura equally so he must have been able to fight his stronger forms equally as well (like those starbusting ones he was talking about).


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, Base Akuma was fighting Vajra (metal arms) Asura equally. I assume that's what he meant in relation to Oni vs Mantra Asura.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Above Skyfather level. He has some low feats, but overall he's above them. And your argument is fucking ridiculous. If I can show you Captain Ginyu fighting Goku in base form, does that mean Captain Ginyu also has a form that can beat SSJ Goku? If I show you Thing fighting evenly with Grey Hulk, does that mean Thing can transform and beat up WBH? Show me feats of Akuma matching Asura's stronger forms or get out.
> 
> And Asura needed a whole lot more than just one punch to beat Wyzen, and it certainly wasn't vaporization. Stop lying. Now "Star's worth of energy"? It was over 40,000 times sunbusting for each of them. Onslaught was fought by pretty much all of the top heroes on Earth. This included not only Hulk, but Human Torch (not herald level but can release as much heat as a supernova), Iron Man (again below Herald but pretty much close to the border of Low Herald), Invisible Woman, Namor, Scarlet Witch, Thing, Bishop, Cyclops, Rogue, Storm, Vision, and now the heavy hitters: Thor, Cable, Joseph (Magneto clone with overall higher performance level than the original), Iceman, Nate Grey, and Franklin Richards.



Human Torch didn't release a supernova in that fight did he? Didn't it say he would kill everyone on earth if he burned up the atmosphere? Iron Man is only Planet level from showings, more so when he gets his special arc upgrades, Invisible Woman isn't planet level unless I'm missing something... Namor is planet level yes, Scarlet Witch has the ability to warp realities but it didn't say she was planet level, thing is country level at most I thought.... and on and on. Ok from what I've seen most of the guys you're talking about are either on or below planet level dude. Except for Franklin Richards.

I said Akuma was high-end planet busting, didn't say he was star level, damn I don't know where you guys are getting these accusations. Especially since we're talking about the Hulk. I was just trying to prove a point. By the way, isn't Thor's hammer just a focus for his powers though? The weapon is Galaxy level due to its special god blast... 

Using another fiction to judge characters.... right. You know what. This is pretty funny, I'm gonna stop there's no point in keeping this going. You guys just don't want to show the calculations towards Hulk's striking feats it's fine. Seeya later.

Edit: And by the way, I wasn't trying to start any shit really. All I wanted were calcs people, goodness, I didn't see any Hulk calcs so I went to look around and there were none. All you have to do is just make some so there won't be any fights on how powerful Hulk is because it seems to change from writer to writer a lot.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Hulk taking hits from Zeus would be PIS.



ehh to be fair Zeus treated him like a gnat and one shotted him with casual ease

that's basically the same thing that Odin did to Norrin (after hilariously no selling a blast point blank to the face from SS) and in neither case was it was PIS

Norrin went down instantly..and so did Hulk who was foaming at the mouth and everything

a better example of a bricks PIS against high end guys would be when the Wizard lobbed off a few lightening bolts at superman and he tanked it..a guy who could disembowel the spectre and he couldn't drop supes?

and then there's Hulks chain reaction on a galaxy (or was it a pocket universe?) that always seemed PIS riddled to me




Gomu said:


> Um... being slapped around by Zeus, he gets defeated in combat as well. Proportional to his strength is his anger, that's true and OK.
> .



you realize Zeus would pwn Oni just as casually if not more so right? so your saying because Zeus capped him out this guy can is utterly preposterous right?



Es said:


> Ib4 Gomu asks for calcs again



Gomu = the new unknown?

Why isn't Gomu banned?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Human Torch didn't release a supernova in that fight did he?



I don't recall, I would have to reread it.



> Didn't it say he would kill everyone on earth if he burned up the atmosphere?



In the movie, which was based on his early years in the comics. He's used Nova Flames many times since then without destroying the atmosphere.



> Iron Man is only Planet level from showings, more so when he gets his special arc upgrades



He was just one of the ones contributing



> Invisible Woman isn't planet level unless I'm missing something



Her forcefields combined with Thing's strength were able to match Savage Hulk...



> ... Namor is planet level yes, Scarlet Witch has the ability to warp realities but it didn't say she was planet level, thing is country level at most I thought.... and on and on. Ok from what I've seen most of the guys you're talking about are either on or below planet level dude. Except for Franklin Richards.



Did you ignore the part where I said "now the heavy hitters"? Thor, Cable, Joseph, Iceman, Nate Grey? Stop ignoring evidence.



> I said Akuma was high-end planet busting, didn't say he was star level, damn I don't know where you guys are getting these accusations. Especially since we're talking about the Hulk. I was just trying to prove a point. By the way, isn't Thor's hammer just a focus for his powers though? The weapon is Galaxy level due to its special god blast...



Thor is not a galaxy buster, except in his Rune King form and possibly King form. But his hammer throw was calced at over 40,000 times sunbusting. You can't ignore that.



> Using another fiction to judge characters.... right. You know what. This is pretty funny, I'm gonna stop there's no point in keeping this going. You guys just don't want to show the calculations towards Hulk's striking feats it's fine. Seeya later.



Maybe because no one has done them yet? Besides, you're using calcs from Akuma's opponent, so using calcs from Thor (Hulk's frequent opponent) should be just as legit.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 30, 2012)

You can't calc the Hulk's definite strength because the longer he fights and angrier he gets his strength is going to increase.
A few of the more impressive things being mentioned is clear cut cases of hyperbole and PIS but ignoring that unless Akuma reaches star level like Destructor Asura he's not comfortably winning this fight.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> *Maybe because no one has done them yet? Besides, you're using calcs from Akuma's opponent, so using calcs from Thor (Hulk's frequent opponent) should be just as legit.*



Before I go...

Now you're saying that no one has done such calcs yet? Even though Hulk has been here for as long as you have been alive and could of had plenty of calcs to go through from. OK then, I realize that when I go into threads and say someone can do this, it's calcs/feats gtfo but Hulk is so damn well known that everyone should know all his feats. Not gonna bother with that tidbit.

For Akuma. That's because that's the only character he faced in the Asuraverse and I was trying to give you the point that Asura was far stronger than his Vajra Asura form which is basically his base. That fact and the fact that its a power that allows him to use 1000 arms and that Akuma has the ability to stalemate Akuma should give you the gist of his own abilities. Especially since it was shown multiple times in the battle that they were deadlocked to one another. So I'm sorry didn't mean to try to use a double standard but Akuma only went against Asura so I had to use him for the base, meanwhile Hulk has been up against hundreds if not thousands of opponents.

Doesn't the hammer choose who wields it however, and the person who wields it usually is Thor? Normally, Thor usually has planet level strikes and can easily bust planets much like Hulk can when he gets angry enough. Has he ever used the hammer on Hulk while locked in mortal combat in which if he didn't use it his life would be gone. Also Hulk has been downed by blows much weaker than the hammer am I correct? So even if he was hit by it their are times when Hulk has the ability to withstand high end herald level characters and there's times when only planet busters can take him down, which was why he was placed at Planet level in the first place due to the inconsistencies.

As I said, he needs more calcs to showcase his feats. Hulk is like any other character in the OBD. Get calcs/feats/authors word or get out.



Matta Clatta said:


> You can't calc the Hulk's definite strength because the longer he fights and angrier he gets his strength is going to increase.
> A few of the more impressive things being mentioned is clear cut cases of hyperbole and PIS but ignoring that unless Akuma reaches star level like Destructor Asura he's not comfortably winning this fight.




I actually never said he was going to win easily due to ICly Akuma wanting to usually go head to head instead of using his flight, all I was asking for was calculations to show forth his power. But of course people took it out of proportion and started saying I was saying things when I wasn't.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Well someone might have done some, but I don't really recall. Honestly I'm the only one who has really been doing comic calcs and I just started doing them recently. But you don't need a calc if a feat is clearly above a certain level.

Yes, Thor has used Mjolnir on Hulk lots of times. It's his basic fighting strategy and usually the first move he resorts to: Hit him with the hammer.

And of course Hulk has low showings, any character with more than just a few appearances does, but that doesn't mean shit. Downplaying based on this is well-known as a major troll tactic.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Like I said before Hulk smash


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Well someone might have done some, but I don't really recall. Honestly I'm the only one who has really been doing comic calcs and I just started doing them recently. But you don't need a calc if a feat is clearly above a certain level.
> 
> Yes, Thor has used Mjolnir on Hulk lots of times. It's his basic fighting strategy and usually the first move he resorts to: Hit him with the hammer.
> 
> And of course Hulk has low showings, any character with more than just a few appearances does, but that doesn't mean shit. Downplaying based on this is well-known as a major troll tactic.



But here's the funny thing. When did I downplay Hulk? I said he was extremely powerful but people began to place him out of proportion and placed PIS feats on him for whatever reason. I was defending my character and even said how he would lose in battle if it was Icly. I said all that. Me being a troll and downplaying the Hulk, I didn't do such a thing. There's a difference between me wanting to just see calcs so I can say "you're correct and WB Hulk wins", it could of all been avoided by calcs.



Heavenly King said:


> Like I said before Hulk smash



And you didn't really do anything but antagonize me because you didn't have any. You also made a Zeus thread for it showing such. I'm gonna remember that if we ever go into debating again, though I won't use it against you I'll have it in the back of my mind because I'll understand that you're getting angry over something as miniscule as having to show calcs to the feats you proclaimed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

You were ignoring valid evidence given to you and twisting things out of context.

Besides, I thought you said this was going to be your last post here?


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> You were ignoring valid evidence given to you and twisting things out of context.
> 
> Besides, I thought you said this was going to be your last post here?



Nah decided to stick around.

No I wasn't ignoring valid evidence. The characters that you were using were either below or on planet level in terms of destructive power. Except again, for Franklin Richards. I also defunct the people you were using called a "time punch" hax and such because it was. You can't quantify someone punching you in time and what not so you call it hax usually. Unless you can show me ignoring those valid evidence showings.

And if he used the hammer so many times on him, and fought with such wouldn't that mean that Hulk had star level durability and what not? Maybe you should rethink how powerful the Hulk is? Maybe make him a star buster instead of a planet buster?


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu you were ignoring the scans I posted and what I was saying about the hulk. Angry? Nah, you're wrong about that one


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok I closed the Zeus thread, please Gomu refute with prof on concede, don't ignore others post and evidence


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Gomu you were ignoring the scans I posted and what I was saying about the hulk. Angry? Nah, you're wrong about that one



Because you were posting scans that either had PIS to them, or Hulk had an obvious advantage in the situation. And didn't you say that Akuma's punch/knife had didn't break the moon? And making a thread that concedes to wanting to be angry about someone else who is giving good points means that you're angered about it. No matter how you slice it you showed such emotion by making the thread. Sorry.



Xelloss said:


> Ok I closed the Zeus thread, please Gomu refute with prof on concede, don't ignore others post and evidence



I didn't. I can assure you. He either used PIS or he was trying to downplay Akuma. Just like he did in the thread when Asura was a star buster... >.>


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

the scans I posted didn't have no PIS in them lol. watch the vid again when Oni comes down on your boy the moon was still whole before it started the break and crack


----------



## Es (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Because you were posting scans that either had PIS to them, or Hulk had an obvious advantage in the situation. And didn't you say that Akuma's punch/knife had didn't break the moon?



PIS? Gomu do you even know what PIS fucking is? Wait you meant HK not Mikes tidbits


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> the scans I posted didn't have no PIS in them lol. watch the vid again when Oni comes down on your boy the moon was still whole before it started the break and crack



No... That means the pressure of his blow had such force that it sliced the moon in half dude...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Nah decided to stick around.
> 
> No I wasn't ignoring valid evidence. The characters that you were using were either below or on planet level in terms of destructive power.



Thor, Joseph, Nate Grey are... below planet level.

What is this I don't even



> Except again, for Franklin Richards.



And he doesn't count because you say so.



> I also defunct the people you were using called a "time punch" hax and such because it was. You can't quantify someone punching you in time and what not so you call it hax usually. Unless you can show me ignoring those valid evidence showings.



And hax plays absolutely no role in battles, right? 



> And if he used the hammer so many times on him, and fought with such wouldn't that mean that Hulk had star level durability and what not? Maybe you should rethink how powerful the Hulk is? Maybe make him a star buster instead of a planet buster?



Just powerscaling from his opponents, same as you were doing. Why not call this non-canon Akuma "just a moonbuster"?


----------



## Gomu (Jul 30, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Thor, Joseph, Nate Grey are... below planet level.
> 
> What is this I don't even
> 
> ...


I said at or below planet level.

I didn't say he didn't count. It's just that he's an incredibly powerful reality warper. I also never said hax didn't a play apart in battles, I said that it had nothing to do with the battle at hand, unless you can give a reason why it would. 

And if that's the case, Akuma can kick people to other dimensions... 

No... powerscaling he was capable of fighting agaisnt Asura in his base form, Asura's planet level. He faced Mantra Asura after that, easily above just planet level.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jul 30, 2012)

Gomu said:


> No... That means the pressure of his blow had such force that it sliced the moon in half dude...



Gouki came down with his attack that had enough press from his punch. Why wasn't the moon already in half when Gouki destroyed the moon?? The attack sliced a large part of the area where they were fighting. If he would have slice the moon in half it would be whole


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 30, 2012)




----------

